# BBC3 So what if my baby is born like me?



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I thought this program might be interesting for anyone having IVF for genetic reasons.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b010n37y

/links


----------



## Mummy who had PGD (Jul 13, 2010)

It will be interesting and very emotional. I've had a sneak preview cos I'm in it.

Here's more info.

http://apgdblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/what-if-my-baby-is-born-like-me.html

/links


----------

